# permit



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone have an opinion on the best way to go about getting a concealed gun permit. Is a gandermountain class the way to go--or local police stations for info. Figured I'd ask to see what is the best way from people who have gone through the process! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Go with whichever is the most convenient for you. It doesn't matter


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Most CCW courses cover the curriculum from the NRA Handgun Basic course and add in the required material on the use of Lethal Force (very worthwhile). Makes you hope you never have to shoot anyone!

As Orlando stated, I would take the class that is most convenient.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

After taking the class and getting your license(we do not get a permit),please feel free to visit Ohioans for Concealed Carry @ www.ohioccw.org for all the questions you may have or drop in before hand and we can get you started in the right direction.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I went through classes in the Hocking Hills region, not too far from hideaway hills. It was put on by a retired correctional officer and his son. Tharpe & Son was what they went by. I have a business card at home, pm me if you would like the #. $75, no bs, they were entertaining. Beats paying twice that to go somewhere else (NA shooting range, Gander, etc). You can take as many pistols down there as you want and fire them off until you run out of ammo. Very informative and I actually learned a few things, which made it worth my while. I would make your move quick in case someone decides that they want to make it more difficult to get a CCW license.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I took the course taught by a local cop. I felt this was better so I can get a current cop's opinion on when and how I am allowed to use deadly force. 
I didn't want some NRA guy or a retired guy's opinion. 
I wanted to hear from a real cop what would happen to *me* if I did this or that or whatever.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I took the course taught by a local cop. I felt this was better so I can get a current cop's opinion on when and how I am allowed to use deadly force.
> I didn't want some NRA guy or a retired guy's opinion.
> I wanted to hear from a real cop what would happen to *me* if I did this or that or whatever.


I did the same and for the same reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to teach the class but I stopped to much BS I got sued for failing a student and returning there money (well long story). I still a certified instructor for the NRA and will teach at there functions only. If you are planning on getting a permit you might want to get it soon the first batch off permits are up next summer. I think the system will be swamped in the spring. Just my 2cents.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I use to teach the class but I stopped to much BS I got sued for failing a student and returning there money (well long story). I still a certified instructor for the NRA and will teach at there functions only. If you are planning on getting a permit you might want to get it soon the first batch off permits are up next summer. I think the system will be swamped in the spring. Just my 2cents.


how early can someone renew their license?


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Basically...

If you shoot someone, regardless of the reason - you're going to court and it's going to be a long, painful process. Just hope you never have to use deadly force on anyone


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a buddy who's a Sgt. with Cleveland Police Dept currently assigned to the Internal Affairs unit. They investigate all police shootings and you wont find a guy who can tell you more about what happens after shootings as far a liability and lawsuits. He teaches a class up in Cleveland regularly. He has a website that you can check out. http://commencefire.com/
Ive seen alot of self proclaimed "experts" ever since the concealed classes came out but Keith is the real deal. Lots of priceless hands on real world information which can save your backside. Pretty good shooter also. 
Cant vouge for the other trainers. I know them them but not of their experiences or training. 
Im not saying its better then somebody that runs you through the training and gives you a permit but this has alot of above and beyond stuff you wont get elswhere. 
Im not affiliated with the school at all. I just can recommend Keith to anyone that wants good training knowing thats what they will get.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

THEsportsMAN said:


> Basically...
> 
> If you shoot someone, regardless of the reason - you're going to court and it's going to be a long, painful process. Just hope you never have to use deadly force on anyone


The consequences of NOT using deadly force could be even more painful, the loss of your life or that of a loved one. I hope it never happens, but if it does, I hope I am ready!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'd rather be judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## Northcoast Nomad (Jul 31, 2007)

Even if you are cleared by the legal system, you can face a civil suit. The more license holders, the better chance we have to change Ohio law.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Northcoast Nomad said:


> Even if you are cleared by the legal system, you can face a civil suit. The more license holders, the better chance we have to change Ohio law.



That's why all of us,  anglers, hunters, shooters and all those that believe in the 2nd Amendment need to call, write and e-mail their state representatives and urge them to vote for SB 184.



> Senate Bill S.B. 184
> 
> To amend section 2901.05 and to enact section 2305.402 of the Revised Code to provide a criminal defendant who properly establishes the affirmative defense of self-defense or defense of another with immunity from civil liability for damages related to the acts of self-defense or defense of another and to create a rebuttable presumption that a criminal defendant who raises the affirmative defense of self-defense or defense of another acted properly if the defendant or the person defended by the accused was suffering or was about to suffer a felony offense of violence or a forcible trespass upon the home of the defendant or of the person defended by the accused.


That will put an end to the bad guys (or the bad guys family) suing the good guys!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> That's why all of us,  anglers, hunters, shooters and all those that believe in the 2nd Amendment need to call, write and e-mail their state representatives and urge them to vote for SB 184.


is this the same thing as the castle doctrine (right to self defense) they have in florida?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry Ez for the late come back it is 90 day prior expiration, but not more than 30 days after. Not sure if you will need another class or not. I take a renewal class every year.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> Sorry Ez for the late come back it is 90 day prior expiration, but not more than 30 days after. Not sure if you will need another class or not. I take a renewal class every year.




thanks, im up in a few months. guess i'll call the sheriff's office and see what's required, class wise.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Took the class and got the license in Nov. Instructor told us class was good for 10 years. You will need the original certificate.


----------

